# African Dwarf Frogs mating?



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

Aquarium Gallery - 20130727_162145


----------



## catcrazy37 (Aug 26, 2013)

Definitely. Do some research if you want more frogs.


----------



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yea I looked into...I never see any of the eggs they speak of though


----------



## catcrazy37 (Aug 26, 2013)

The fish in the tank are probably eating them. :goldfish: om nom


----------



## action20 (Jul 17, 2013)

Only frogs, shrimp, and snails in that tank. They said the frogs or shrimp might, but i watched to see if any were being laid and never saw any dropping.


----------



## catcrazy37 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hmm... maybe they are missing something in their diet or something in the water is off.


----------

